# Ford Transit



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

The van had some weight in and on it and it still rode ok

What you can't see in the van is 4 -6" OS&Y and 1 - 6" epoxy ball valve


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What kind of mileage are you getting when it is loaded up?


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

It gets like15 to 19 mpg it just east to park in the city


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Think the payload is only 800 lbs.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I love mine. Stay at 2,000 rpm which is about 50 MPH and I get 30 mpg


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

My truck was a screamer i never had it near 2000 rpm


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Is that a single wiper?


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

It has 2 wipers just looks like that because the passenger one is bigger then driver


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Can you show more of the inside setup? I have a similar vehicle that needs to be reorganized and I'm looking for ideas. Thanks.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

When I get back to work on Monday I will take pics right now there is a 300 and a tripod in the van


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

prepare to have the tranny rebuilt around 20k miles. my 2013 had to get rebuilt.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is the inside of one of the vans


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Why not run around in a VW beetle?


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

We are a service company but because the wide range of products and parts we would have to carry so we don't even bother we just get materials as needed or we have our driver pick them up for us 

The vans just for moving tools around and guys


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Im tempted but jetter and cable and tools and stuff..would need a trailer and then the gas is not good.....would save 4 to 5 k a year at your mileage


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Just talked with serviceman from American Leak detection...he has a 2014 Econoline and says he gets 20 hwy and 17.5 city....not overloaded but impressive nonetheless


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i need to ask .. how do you like that ladder mount .. i have been thinking of putting one of those in my E350 van .. i don't have anything on the top outside my van right now .. and it is just laying inside the van strapped to the side


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

It's good to keep it out of the way but it's noise and bangs around


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

Uuuuggghhhhh noisy and bangs around... that's what I'm trying to avoid .. i guess I will just keep it the way it is now


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

tims007 said:


> Uuuuggghhhhh noisy and bangs around... that's what I'm trying to avoid .. i guess I will just keep it the way it is now


When it was my van I always had sponges between the roof and the ladder


----------

